# Possible Land For Lease?



## Woody (Aug 1, 2005)

I received the following email today. -- If you're needing property -- check him out?

---------------------------------------------------------

My name is Guy (Gator) Banks, I am the Timberland Security Manager for
Natural Resource Planning Services. We manage app. 160,000 acres of
hunting leases for a variety of clients in three soon to be four 
states.
Fl. Ga. Ky. and Tenn.
On a somewhat regular basis we have hunting leases and hunting club
memberships come available may want to add a link to our web-site shown
below,it may be a benefit to your customers.  We will reply in a timely
manner too all request and or inquiries. 

www.nrpsforesters.com 


Guy (Gator) Banks
Timberland Security Manager


----------



## Model70 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks,  I applied today....


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 2, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Murdock (Aug 2, 2005)

Me too!


----------

